# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  ارسال مستقیم اطلاعات چاپی به پرینتر بدون پیش نمایش در کریستال ریپورت 10

## mgh64120

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما عزیزان
میخواستم بدونم که آیا میشه در کریستال ریپورت 10 با استفاده از نرم افزار برنامه نویسی ویژال بیسیک 6 ،اطلاعات مورد نظر برای چاپ رو مستقیم به پرینتر بفرستم (بدون نمایش قبل از چاپ)
من کد VB6 خودم مبزارم اگه ممکنه اون رو برام کامل کنید :
()Private Sub cmdprint_Click


Dim crApp As New CRAXDRT.Application

Dim crRept As New CRAXDRT.Report


Set crRept = crApp.OpenReport(App.Path & "\RptDaryaft.Rpt") 'Report File


(crRept.RecordSelectionFormula = "{Qdaryaft.date_sabt} = " & Val(dateprint


frmprint.CrystalReport.ReportSource = crept
این قسمت برای نمایش اطلاعات استفاده میشه ولی من میخوام مستقیم به پرینتر فرستاده بشه ؟

frmprint.CrystalReport.ViewReport


frmprint.CrystalReport.Refresh


frmprint.Show vbModal


Set crApp = Nothing


Set crRept = Nothing

----------


## sm

چه اصراری هست که حتما مستقیم به چاپ بفرستین ؟
میتونین از ابزارهای دیگه استفاده کنین.

موفق باشید

----------


## mgh64120

> چه اصراری هست که حتما مستقیم به چاپ بفرستین ؟
> میتونین از ابزارهای دیگه استفاده کنین.
> 
> موفق باشید


آخه خیلی لازمه اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید!

----------


## sm

عجب جوابی !!!
توی پیغام خصوصیتون جوابش رو دادم.
اگه کارتون رو راه انداخت اینجا هم بزارین دوستان استفاده کنن.

موفق باشید

----------


## amirzazadeh

با دستور  print to printer می تونین این کارو انجام بدین.فقط به اول این دستور نام ریپورت رو اضافه کنین
مثال 
 Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim con As New OleDbConnection("Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;  Data Source=C:\Documents and Settings\am\Desktop\db11.mdb")
        Dim dap As New OleDbDataAdapter("SELECT  * FROM Table1 ", con)
        Dim dst As New DataSet
        Dim opr As New CrystalReport1
        con.Open()
        dap.Fill(dst, "table1")
        con.Close()
        opr.SetDataSource(dst)
        opr.SetParameterValue("shomare-faktor", Shomare_faktorTextBox.Text)
        Form2.CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = opr
      opr.PrintToPrinter(1, True, 1, 1)
    End Sub

----------


## pourhabibi

من از این دستور استفاده می کنم  اما همه متن توی صفحه جا به جا می شه. متنها از آخر به اول نوشته میشن ( با وجود اینکه  Right to left اند) و حروف یک کلمه تکه تکه میان. چی کار کنم؟:)

----------


## amirzazadeh

> من از این دستور استفاده می کنم  اما همه متن توی صفحه جا به جا می شه. متنها از آخر به اول نوشته میشن ( با وجود اینکه  Right to left اند) و حروف یک کلمه تکه تکه میان. چی کار کنم؟:)


میتونی پروژه رو برام upload کنی البته به همراه databse

----------


## محمد رضاپور

با سلام
   تا اونجائی که من اطلاع دارم و از این حالت در برنامه های خودم استفاده کردم، فقط کافیه که بجای frmprint.CrystalReport.ViewReport از frmprint.CrystalReport.PrintReport استفاده کنید تا بجای اینکه گزارش به کاربر نشون داده بشه، مستقیما به چاپگر ارسال بشه. مثل فاکتورهای فروشی که نیازی به مشاهده خود گزارش نیست.

   موفق باشید.

----------


## pourhabibi

من نرم افزارم تحت وبه، نمی تونم ازین دستوری که شما می گی استفاده کنم
CrystalReportSource1.ReportDocument.PrintToPrinter  (1, False, 1, 1)
از این دستور استفاده می کنم

----------

